# خمسة فكاهة



## خاطى ونادم (25 سبتمبر 2008)

1- واحد صعيدى طلع من باب العربية لقى الدنيا بتمطر .......... 

                        راح طلع من الباب التانى !




2- واحد صعيدى كان بيدخن....... صحى باليل فضل يدور على كبريتة ملقيش ....... ،

                        راح طفى الشمعة ونام !





3-  مرة اتنين بلدياتنا كانوا ماشيين فى الصحرا طلع عليهم اسد 

راح واحد رمى عليه طوبة وجرى وبعدين بص وراه لقى زميله 

واقف مش بيجرى فسأله انت مش بتجرى ليه ؟

 قاله واجرى ليه هو انا اللى ضربته !!





4- زار احد الاطباء مريض وسأله :- عايز تشوف حد قبل ما يشتد عليك المرض

المريض :- عايز اشوف دكتور تانى !


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اية يا جماعة هما بايخين للدرجة دى


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> 1- واحد صعيدى طلع من باب العربية لقى الدنيا بتمطر ..........
> 
> راح طلع من الباب التانى !
> 
> ...










```
مرة اتنين بلدياتنا كانوا ماشيين فى الصحرا طلع عليهم اسد

راح واحد رمى عليه طوبة وجرى وبعدين بص وراه لقى زميله

واقف مش بيجرى فسأله انت مش بتجرى ليه ؟

قاله واجرى ليه هو انا اللى ضربته !!
```


جميلة
هههههههههههههههه
شكرا"خاطى ونادم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

> 4- زار احد الاطباء مريض وسأله :- عايز تشوف حد قبل ما يشتد عليك المرض
> 
> المريض :- عايز اشوف دكتور تانى !


 
هههههههههههههههه

دي حلوة وجديدة


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جمال جدا 
مرسىىىى على النكت 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## amjad-ri (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههه

شكرا  على النكت

سلام ونعمة 

لو في جديد  لا تبخل  علينا​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> ```
> مرة اتنين بلدياتنا كانوا ماشيين فى الصحرا طلع عليهم اسد
> 
> راح واحد رمى عليه طوبة وجرى وبعدين بص وراه لقى زميله
> ...



شكرااااااااااااا كليم على  ردك الحلو دا 

ربنا يبسطك اكتر واكتر يا رب


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا
> مرسىىىى على النكت
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



الف شكر ليك يا كوكو على مشاركتك فى الموضوع 

المهم بس تكونوا اتبسطتوا


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *هههههههه
> 
> شكرا  على النكت
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليك يا امجد على مشاركتك الحلوة دى

وباذن ربنا هاحاول اجيب احلى نكت لاحلى منتدى ولاحلى اعضاء

ربنا يبارككم


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> دي حلوة وجديدة



شكرااااااااااااااا اختى فراشة على مشاركتك الحلوة دى

وربنا يبسطك كدا على طول يا رب


----------

